# epson 8350 question



## breynold76 (Nov 20, 2012)

i have an epson 8350 and having trouble adjusting screen position.

if i understand this right the two dials on the top adjust the position, one is left and right and the other is up and down. the problem i am having is that if i want to adjust it left or right it also moves up or down and it moves left or right if i want to move it up or down.

it also seems to move on its own over the next few days after i get it where i want it, to the point where it is past the border and on the wall randomly going up, down, left or right.

i do not have it ceiling mounted it is on top of a shelf that is 78 inches high, if that makes a difference.

is this normal or is there a problem with the projector


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to verify, you are moving the vertical lens shift control for up and down, right? And the horizontal lens control for the left and right? If the horizontal control is moving the image up and down, and the pj is level, it may be defective.


----------



## breynold76 (Nov 20, 2012)

mechman said:


> Just to verify, you are moving the vertical lens shift control for up and down, right? And the horizontal lens control for the left and right? If the horizontal control is moving the image up and down, and the pj is level, it may be defective.


yes when i move the vertical lens shift up and down it does move up and down like it should but takes a very slight turn left or right when moved. when i put a level on top of the pj the bubble is right in the middle.

the pattern is not level on the wall. the left side is higher than the right side.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

breynold76 said:


> yes when i move the vertical lens shift up and down it does move up and down like it should but takes a very slight turn left or right when moved. when i put a level on top of the pj the bubble is right in the middle.
> 
> the pattern is not level on the wall. the left side is higher than the right side.


I have encountered the same problem on an Epson 3200 (European version). It gave us a headache to get a linear picture. Just try to use only vertical shift as slowly as possible.


----------

